# American Megatrends warning of imminent hard drive failure



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

Hallo there.

During pc boot I'm getting a screen coming up from American Megatrends. It contains information about various drives and at the bottom the warning that my hard drive is in danger of imminent failure and that I should backup data and replace it. I suppose its a genuine message but just wanted to check if such a thing could be expected before taking the pc back to the shop (like it couldn't be a virus-generated message or something). The PC is a Compaq and coming up to a year old.

Thanks in advance

iano


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

iano said:


> Hallo there.
> 
> During pc boot I'm getting a screen coming up from American Megatrends. It contains information about various drives and at the bottom the warning that my hard drive is in danger of imminent failure and that I should backup data and replace it. I suppose its a genuine message but just wanted to check if such a thing could be expected before taking the pc back to the shop (like it couldn't be a virus-generated message or something). The PC is a Compaq and coming up to a year old.
> 
> ...


Hi iano,
The message that you are receiving usually_ is _genuine.
However, having said that, I would suggest that before you do actually start backing up all your data, you boot into Safe Mode and run your Anti-virus program from there.
If the scan comes out 'clean'; then, it is imperative that you back up your important data immediately.
I would also find out the manufacturer of the HDD you have; go to their website; download their HDD diagnstic tool, run it; and determine if in fact your HDD is faulty.
Even though your system is a Hp Compaq™, the HDD could be manufactured by another maker; such as, WesternDigital™, or Seagate™.
Post back with the results.


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reponse Dave. Will try what you say (after figuring out booting in safe mode). How do I find out the manufacturer of the hard drive btw?

Iano


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok iano,
To boot into safe mode...hit the F8 key as soon as you boot up the machine.
The only way to find out the brand of HDD would be to take the side off the case and inspect the HDD.


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

*Bad news*

Hi Dave,

Righto. Did the scan and it was fine - even if Norton sputtered and farted a bit about not wanting to do anything in safe mode. Clicking my way through ended in the virus scanner doing its thing. Nearly 300,000 files on a computer on which I have barely stored anything!

The hard drive is Western Digital and I downloaded diagnostic software and ran it. It give a long list of attributes checked for with columns for ID, values (actual I take it), thresholds, worst and warranty. All green ticks except one with a big red x. The data associated

Attribute name = Re-allocated sector count
ID = 5 
Value = 104
Threshold = 140 
Worst = 104 
Warrany = 1 (reasons to be cheerful?  )

Can I take it that the drive is shagged? There is no worry about lost data really. Time to take it back to the shop you guess?

I did notice that the internal fan vents - the one that presumably cools the microprocessor is fairly bunged up with dust. Would have reckoned the HDD to be hermetically sealed though


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

iano said:


> Hi Dave,
> *Hi Again iano,*
> Righto. Did the scan and it was fine - even if Norton sputtered and farted a bit about not wanting to do anything in safe mode. Clicking my way through ended in the virus scanner doing its thing. Nearly 300,000 files on a computer on which I have barely stored anything!
> *Typical Norton™ :laugh: its perhaps the most resource hungry and instrusive program in its class thats available.
> ...


*While you're at the shop returning the 'crook' HDD, I strongly suggest that you purchase a can of compressed air and blow out all that gunge and gunk from inside the case! :grin:
Your CPU and other components will love you for it, because they won't be running so hot. :laugh: *


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

*Disc can't go on*

Thanks for directions on the HDD. HP/Compaq say to run PC doctor before ringing and the fat red x turns up there too - even if the diagnosis is not as detailed. I'll start saving the few bits I'd prefer not to loose. Just had a look at the receipt and the PC was bought on the 30th december last. So it bombed just in time for the guarentee to kick in.

Take your point about the dust and grime. Thought to tape a small diameter tube to the hoover - but compressed air sound better.

Am coming to realise that Norton is junk. It gives endless cAPP shutdown problems, is apparently a resource hog, won't open sometimes etc. Pretty dire for a pricey product.

I've heard that AVG is good but what else would you recommend in order to fulfill all requirements. Don't I need a firewall and spyware software and malware softeware etc? I've only 40 days left of the current Norton licence and it strikes me better not to load it up on the new HDD given that unloading is, I have heard, problematic

Cheers

Iano


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day iano,

You can be lucky sometimes! :laugh:
It's a good thing that you decided to investigate the HDD. :grin:



> I've heard that AVG is good but what else would you recommend in order to fulfill all requirements. Don't I need a firewall and spyware software and malware softeware etc?


I have the AVG 7.5 Internet Security Suite in all the PC's at home/office [3].
The AVG Internet Security Suite has the following included in the package:

*Anti-Virus ; Anti-Spyware ; Anti-Spam ; Firewall ; E-mail Scanner ; Resident Shield*

The cost [here in Australia] for 5 licenses is $AUD 43.80 for two years, and this comes with a guarantee of a 24hour 7 day-a-week email technical support backup.

Having said that, AVG has a FREE version available, so if you are still a little apprehensive about it, try the Free version first.
I might point out that the Security Team here at TSF also recommends it and uses their Anti-Spyware program when dealing with certain issues.

The only other program that I use in this category is Ad-Aware Personal SE.
I can give a link for further information if needed.

If you have any other queries/concerns just post back.

:4-cheers:


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Dave,

Was on to HP this morn and they've agreed a hard drive change is in order. I'll check out AVG. I don't mind paying for it - its more the trouble with Norton I want to be rid of.

One last question before the computer goes back to the repair shop. I've copied the few files I need onto CD: documents and photos. I've tried to copy a video file onto DVD but it won't work. This is a file I've copied before onto DVD (on this computer) without trouble. I've tried a couple of (new) DVD discs and the problem is the same.

I then tried copying a text document to the DVD and that won't work either (I assume text documents are copyable to DVD?) I can play a DVD alright - just not copy to it. Any ideas. Its not absoutely critical that I do copy it but it would be nice to do it before I say bye bye old HDD.

Thanks for the help btw. I'm no whizz on PC's so its nice to have someone to assist along the way

Ian


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

What 'burning' program are you using?


----------



## IALWAYSNEEDHELP (Sep 20, 2008)

Man i hope you guys read this.

I get the same message. I even contact american megatrends about this just a few minutes ago I just want to know how i can get rid of that message or w/e you call it. Its annoying, i on my computer and wait for it to load, only to press F2 (which is the only way i can continue) and then i press ESC and then ENTER (to exit the program). I tried saving hoping it would go away but nope its still there. It pisses me off to such an extent i even rebooted my ENTIRE computer today too. 

UGGH!! please help


----------

